# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Politikat shoviniste greke dhe shteti shqiptar

## Albo

Kohet e fundit maredheniet Shqiperi-Greqi jane bere objekt shqetesimi fale disa politikave te qeverise greke qe jane pranuar dhe mbeshtetur pa kushte edhe nga pala shqiptare. Keto ceshtje jane:

- Dislokimi i ushtareve greke ne bazen ushtarake te Bishtit te Palles. Kuvendi i Shqiperise ka aprovuar nje dekret me votat e partise ne pushtet per te pranuar nje plan te tille te ideuar nga ministri i mbrojtjes Majko me kerkesen e grekerve. Presidenti Moisiu e ka kthyer mbrapsht kete ligj po partia ne pushtet duket e vendosur qe me shumicen e kartonave ne kuvend ta realizoje kete projekt.

- Problemi i dynenshtetesise, nje projekt tjeter grek qe godet ne menyre krejt te hapur interesat kombetare shqiptare. Ky plan eshte nje plan i vjeter grek qe ka gjetur mbeshtetjen e kryesise se qeverise dhe partise socialiste. PS ka njohur pretendimin grek se ne Shqiperi jetojne 300 000 greke dhe eshte e gatshme tu japi ketyre shqiptareve kombesi greke. Greqia nga ana e vet gjithashtu kerkon te beje nje riregjistrim kombetar te popullsise ne Shqiperi, ne menyre qe ajo te diktoje me politikat e saj mbi emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi, nje "konvertim" kombetar nga shqiptar ne grek. Vetem ata qe do te deklarojne kombesi greke neper pashaportat shqiptare, edhe pse mund te mos jene te tille, do te pajisen me dokumenta dhe lejeqendrime ne Greqi.

- Greqia prej dekadash tashme mban ne fuqi nje ligj lufte me Shqiperine, me qellim qe te mos lejoje kthimin e popullsise shqiptare came ne tokat e te pareve, qe aktualisht jane ne territorin grek.

- Se fundmi, mesuam nga emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi, se pala greke po planifikon te mbylli kufirin e saj me Shqiperine per 2 muajt e veres duke mos lejuar keshtu qe emigrantet shqiptare te kthehen per pushime ne Shqiperi. Kjo behet me qellime ekonomike pasi Greqia kerkon qe emigrantet shqiptare te shkojne per pushime ne Greqi dhe jo ne Shqiperi duke realizuar keshtu nje cikel te mbyllur te levizjes se kapitalit: emigrantet shqiptare punojne e fitojne ne Greqi, por duhet te shpenzojne edhe ne Greqi per pushimet e tyre dhe jo ne Shqiperi.

Cili eshte qendrimi juaj per keto ceshtje?
Cfare prisni ju nga shteti shqiptar ne lidhje me keto shqetesime serioze?
A eshte qeveria shqiptare pro politikave greke ne dem te interesave shqiptare, apo eshte thjeshte e pafuqishme per te bere dicka?
Cfare mund te bejme ne si shqiptare per te mbrojtur interesat tona kombetare?

----------


## bani

keni folur shume drejt albo.jetoj perdite mes grekeve dhe ju kuptoj shume mire.politika qe ndiqet ndaj shqipetareve eshte me te vertete shoviniste.por nuk eshte vetem politika qeveritare,eshte dhe rracizmi ai qe na i ka bere nervat daulle.nje rracizem fetar dhe etnik.jam i sigurte qe greket nuk jane te sinqerte me shtetin shqipetar per sa i perket 2nenshtetsise ata me kete gje kan arritur qellimin e tyre shekullor,(aneksimin) e vorio epirit.kurse per sa i perket problemit cam bejne sikur eshte histori e kaluar.presim diten kur te kthehemi ne shqiperi e te shpetojme nga kthetrat greke,por qe te ndodhe kjo duhet qe shqiperia te beje perpara.

----------


## dodoni

Temë shumë e qëlluar kjo Albo

Bishti i Pallës 
-mendoj se edhe deputetët tani nuk do ta miratojnë atë marrëveshje, duke pasur parasysh edhe shumë deklarata të fundit të shumë deputetëve të PS kundër kësaj bashkë me gjithë deputetët e opozitës, dhe edhe njëherë ata që dalin për këtë marëëveshje duhet që të mos votohen më dhe të shkarkohen urgjentisht nga zgjedhësit e tyre

Problemi Çam dhe ligji i luftës 

Për këtë duhet që shteti shqiptar së bashku me gjithë shqiptarët tjerë kudo janë ta ngrejnë këtë çështje para diplomacisë botërore për ti bërë presion qeverisë greke, që ky problem të zgjidhet menjëherë së bashku me të drejtat kombëtare të këtyre dhe çamëve tjerë që jetojnë atje. 

Problemi i dynënshtetësisë 

Gjithë shqiptarët që janë në Greqi të mos e pranojnë dyshtetësinë greke, dhe ata që kanë kursyer nga puna e tyre të kthehen e të investojnë në vendin e tyre dhe në këtë mënyrë u hapin vende të reja pune edhe atyre që s'kanë arritur të kursejnë por edhe vëllëzërve të tyre në Shqipëri. 
Zgjidhje tjetër për këtë problem mund të jetë edhe reagimi diplomatik por edhe i gjithë shqiptarëve kudo që janë kundër greqizimit të dhunshëm të shqiptarëve nga ana e qeverisë greke duke shfrytëzuar gjendjen e tyre të vështirë ekonomike edhe pse zgjidhja e parë është zgjidhja më e mirë e këtij problemi.

Problemi kryesor në marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke ka qenë dhe do të jetë kisha ortodokse shqiptare, dhe përderisa të kemi grek dhe qelbësira si ai Janullatos në krye të kishës gjithmonë do të kemi probleme të natyrave të këtij lloji. Ju kujtoj këtu se kur kisha jonë shqiptaro-ortodokse kur u pavarësua dhe kishte klerin shqiptar jo vetëm me gjak dhe zemër në gjysmën e parë të shekullit të kaluar nuk kishim probleme të tilla me grekët, të gjitha asociacionet vori-epirote në Greqi u zhdukën dhe problemi çam morri rrugën e zgjidhjes, dhe po them prapë problemi kryesor ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë ky, prandaj edhe ju apeloj gjithë shqiptarëve por veçmas atyre ortodoksë që ta largojnë atë nga kisha dhe ta vëjnë nën dorën e tyre këtë institucion të shenjtë të tyre menjëherë, një sekondë e më parë dhe edhe njëherë gjithë shqiptarëve që janë përkohësisht të punësuar atje të kthehen dhe të investojnë në vend të tyre, dhe të kthehen edhe shqiptarët tjerë të punësohen në vend të tyre pastaj,dhe kështu nuk na duhet asnjë varësi ndaj grekut sepse edhe nuk meritojmë ne së pari por edhe ata vet, se nuk janë askushi. 


Politika shqiptare, duhet të pastrohet nga disa qelbësira politike sa më parë që të jetë e mundur, dhe të mendoj, veproj e punoj me gjithë shpirtin, zemrën e forcën për vetën e tyre, bijtë e tyre që do të thotë për interesat kombëtare, çdo sekond i vonuar në këtë çështje është shumë i madh, prandaj menjëherë që të gjithë në punë. 

Përshëndetje

----------


## benevolent

Tashme e shoh qe jane ne dijeni te gjithe Shqipetaret dhe sidomos brezi yne per politakat dinake dhe shkaterrimin ne maksimum te Shqiperise nga pala Greke.Per kete ka shume argumente qe tregojne me se miri kete komplot apo komplote qe organizon pala greke kunder nesh.Une do te doja tju tregoj nje rast te thjeshte ku dhe ne kete rast ato bene qe perseri Shqiperine ta injorojne duke mos percjellur kulturen tone te brishte.Ne Turqi po organizohet nje festival te veglave me fryme ku merrte pjese dhe bandoja e Republikes sone.Mirepo kur te gjithe shtetet u paraqiten Shqiperia nuk erdhi,dhe e dini perse?
Gazetat ketu shkruajne qe bando Shqipetare per pamundesi ekonomike ishte nisur me autobus per te kaluar nga Greqia qe te vije ne Turqi.Mirpo Greket duke mos u dhene viza tranzit per te kaluar i kane kthyar dhe nuk i kane lejuar qe te vijne.Sot po zhvillohet festivali dhe per fat te keq Shqiperia duke patur ftesen dhe vendin e caktuar mungon e perse....?
Komentet e tjera ua le juve qe ti gjykoni...............!
Pershendetje te gjithe Shqipetareve...!

----------


## juniku

Mua gjeja me ironoke qe po degjoj ketu eshte :kur thuhet fjala SHTETI SHQIPTAR . une mendoj se me politikanet qe kemi neve ,as kemi dhe as do te kemi kurre nje shtet te denje per te perfaqesuar shqiptaret dhe SHQIPERINE ne arenen nderkombetare ,le te zgjidhet njehere ky problem dhe pastaj te kerkojme te drejtat tona nepermjet nje shteti dinjitoz.Sa per GREQINE kam gati 13 vjet qe punoj dhe jetoj dhe me duket nje vend i huaj qe kam 2 muaj qe kam ardhur ,kush jeton aty dhe ka ndjekur ngjarjet e gjithe ketyre viteve te mergimit tone mendoj se do te me kuptoje drejt .

----------


## sydylimri

Kush  ka  lexuar fare pak histori , besoj  se   do  ket   kuptuar  qe  '' Konceptimi  dhe ideja  e   fjales  '' Drejtesi''    eshte   ne vartesi  te mirfillte  nga  fuqia  e  interpretuesit !

    Ku  eshte  cudia  ne lidhje me Greqine dhe politiken qe  ndjek ?
Kjo  a nuk  eshte politika  qe ndjekin Italia ,Serbia , Turqia ( keta jane  gjitonet  tane ) Anglia , Gjermania, Spanja , Portugalia  Rusia ,Kina.............  e   deri  tek  lokomotiva  e  ekonomise boterore Amerika ? {  akoma  gjaku  i  femijeve  Irakiane  s'eshte  tharre }
 Ca  ka  ketu qe  te mos kuptohet  ?  Te  jini  te  sigurte  dhe  Shqiperia  po te  ishte  nje   fuqi    e madhe ekonomike ,  te  njejten   rruge  do zgjidhte !
Gjithe  historia  njerezore  a  nuk  eshte  nje lufte  e vazhdushme  midis  fuqive te ndryshme  per  te neshtruar , shtypur  e shfrytezuar , nje lufte   per   te  ndare  pasurite ,dhe per  te patur  zona  nen influence   ? 

Gjerat jane me  te thjeshta  nga  sa duken miq  te dashur : Nje   vend ( shtet )   ka   dy  mundesi , ose   te   jete  ne  ''klabin''e  fuqive  te medha  ose  tek  ''klabi''   i   Kolonive  Moderne.  Eshte mese  e  qarte  se  ku  ndodhet  shqiperia  ,dhe  ku  gjendet  Greku , dhe  deri sa   realiteti  eshte  ky qe eshte   , jo vetem  bishtin  e Palles ,  por  edhe  ''Pallen'' vet  do  e marri  Greku    dhe  kush do  interesohet !
 Por  edhe ne  e   kemi   kuptuar    mire   rolin   tone   { rolin e nje  vendi   te  ndervarur   politikisht  } para  disa  muajsh  Shqiperia  beri kerkese  qe  Amerika  te   ngrinte  baza ushtarake  ne token Shqiptare .........(  ''fatkeqesishte''  per  disa  e  ''lumturisht ''  per  disa  te  tjere  kerkesa   nuk  u   aprovua )
Por valle  problemi  eshte  pse     te  jane  Greket   qe  duan te  ngrene   nje  baze  ushtarake  e pse  nuk jane  Amerikanet ? 
 { italianet  e turket   jane   sistemuar ...... }

Por  ja  ta  shofim problemin dhe nga  nje  aspekt  tjeter :
 Per  gjendjen kritike  te   Shqiperia   mos  valle  kane  faje    Greket  ?  Mos  valle  kerkojme    ne drejtim te  gabuar   arsyen  e  tragjedise  Shqiptare ?
  * A  s'jane  ''trimat ''e  ketij kombi  qe  e    ndoten  ,e   plackiten , e perdhunuan ? {  nuk mjaftuan  50 vjet   eksperimente   por  erdhi   dhe   plugu  i   anarshise  demokratike  per   te   hapur palaqe  te reja   mbi trupin  e    Shqipes   se  sfilitur ,  duke   shkateruar    gjithcka  te  dobishme , dhe  mbi  te  gjitha  dinjitetin ,krenarine   dhe  cdo ndjenje  njerezore  qe  nder shekuj ishin  brumosur . Ndofta  ju  kujtohen  traditat  shqipetare , mikpritja , besa , respekti  ndaj  jete  njerezore ..............  ku jane valle ?}
  * A   s'jemi ne  shqiptaret   shkaktare  te  kesaj gjendjeje ?
  * Kontrabanda , vjedhjet  dhe shkaterimet  ,   piramidat ,  depot  e armeve ,  prostitucioni,  shkaterimin e  rendit  ,e  te  ushtrise ,  dhe mbi te  gjitha  te  sistemit  arsimor , keto   pse i  harroni ?  Pse kerkoni qe  Greket  te  na respektojne  e  te  mendojne  per ne , kur ne vet  nuk  duam  shpine  tone ? 
 ...........presim diten  qe  te  shpetojme  nga   kthetrat  e grekut   e te kthehemi ne shqiperi......... {keto thote  BANI }  ca  flet  or  burre ?  Dmth  ty po te mban   me  pahir  Greku  ,e  po  te  luten  greket   qe  mos  te    ikesh   eee  ?
 ............ gjithe  shqiptaret  qe jane ne Greqi mos paranojne  kombesi te  dyfishte..............{uauuuu  sa  mendim rinovues  qe paska  dodoni }   Dmth  qe  ta  kuptoje une ( se  nuk jam shume  inteligjent  ,per keto qe po thua )  mik i dashur , qeveria   Greke  po na detyron  te  marim  shetesi  te  dyfishte  dhe ne te  shkrete  perpiqemi me cdo meyre  per  mos  e marre  eee ? 
Po  nderrini  i  kombesise  dhe i  emrave prej shume  shqipetareve  mos  valle  dhe kjo  u  krye  me    force nga  ana e   shovinistave Greke  ?  Dmth   ne shqipetaret   jemi  Ok  ,greket  na detryojne  te bejme  ato qe bejme  ndaj  atdheut  tone !!!
Dhe  nuk  mjaftohesh me  mendimin e pare  ,por  e   thellon duke  thene  :''........ kush  ka  mbledhur  leke  te kthehet  e  ti  investoje ne  Shqiperi .............''  dmth ne   bejme  qef  ketu ne greqi , kemi nga  1 miliadre  euro   ne  banka  dhe , rime  qe rine nuk bejme dhe ndonje investim  ne   shqiperi , se  eshte  gjynah , ne  te rime e  te bejme    qef  ketu ne Greqi  e   familjet  tona  ne shqiperi te vuajne per buke ................ mire  e kuptova  apo jo ?
Keni  idene  e atyre  qe thoni  ore  cuna ,apo  .............. .
Me  fjale  qenkeni  patriota  te medhenje  ju or trima .Lum  shqiperia  qe  ka bije  te tille .( po keni se  nga te ngjani ! ) 
Bani  po pse nuk  mer  atobuzin per Kakavije  a  Kapshtice  e per 6 ore  do jesh ne Shqiperi grupo ?  Kush  po   te mban  larg  atdheut  tend   dhe nuk po  0te  lejon  te   besh  detyren tende   si  Shqipetare ?
Po ti or  dodoni ,  je ne USA  dhe    i ke  len  Shenden  Shqiperise  dhe   po  na  jep   udhezime  se   ca   duhet   te  bejme  ne  te  greqise ? Bravo ,  shume shpejte  e kuptove filozofine  e  jetes  amerikane.
  Ej or  miq  te dashur , nese duam te ngushellojme veten , atehere  ndryshon  puna  , te pakten ta  dij dhe une   , dhe mos  bej    analiza  kote  , per    realitetin shqipetare !
Nje  eshte  e  verteta    miq  te  dashur   nese   duam qe  Shqiperia  te  jete  nje  vend  dinjitoze , krenar  dhe i pavarur    duhet   te rimekembet  e   te  fuqizohet   ne te gjitha menyrat (  ekonomike, politike , sociale ,  kulturore .......... )  duhet  te fitoje   pavaresi  ekonomike . Por  qe  te  harrihet  kjo  gje  ne  radhe  te pare  duhet  te bejne  autokritiken   tone  , te  gjejme gabimet , te   bejme  spastrimin  nga  gjithe  qelizat  kanceroze   te shoqerise tone   ( politanet  te kalbur  , te korruptuar , injorante  e   burracake  )  dhe  pastaje  le  te   ngreme krye  ndaj padrejtesive   qe    manipulohen  ndaj   te  ardhmes  dhe jetes  tone nga  fuqite  e medha .Por  deri ne ate moment  , skemi  shume  mundesi  devijimi  praktikisht { realiteti dhe gjendja e shqiperise  eshte   jashtezakonisht  kritike }
Dhe  sa  per  camerine  dhe  ligjin  e  luftes  , dua  tju them dicka : pse  valle  problemi i  nje pakice  , duhet  te   kthehet  ne  problem  te mbare  shqiptareve  , pse valle  mos  drejtohen camet  ndaj  organeve Evropiane  dhe te kerkojne  aty  te  drejtat  e tyre ? 
Me  respekt  !!

----------


## bani

sydylimrit;    ty mor vlla ta pska bo menjen greku pordh . po te kujtoj qe greket jane ata qe pavarsisht qe shikonin trupat e masakruara te shqiptareve ne kosove.pa pike turpi mbanin anen e arkanit e te milloshevicit.qe ti  shpjegoj ty eshte budallallek se ti jeton ne greqi.emrin si e ke bere kosta .jorgo vangjel apo dhimitri? se vetem ktu ndryshohen emrat,mos me thuaj se dhe kte e bejme me deshire?ca si puna jote i duhen greqise.SHnet vlla

----------


## sydylimri

Ja  kjo  eshte  kultura  juaj , nuk   as  keni  aftesine    dhe  as  burrerine  te  degjoni  nje  mendim  te   kundert ..........  shpaloseni  dhe ngrijeni  sa   me  larte   flamurin e  injorances ,se  vetem  ajo ju ka  mbetur  !

----------


## juniku

sydylimri jam dakort me pikepamjet e tua ,por te mos u veme faj edhe atyre qe se kane idene se cdo te thote te jetosh dhe te punosh ne GREQI!Do te thosha qe gjendja ekonomike ne SHQIPERI do te ndryshoje edhe gjendjen politike {te dyja keto jane te varura nga njera tjetra},neve si popull jemi me plot kuptimin e fjales bageti ne aspektin politik,sepse sado qe neve te mos duam dicka do te behet gjithmone ajo qe duan qeveritaret,apo e kam gabim?.Te vetmen gje qe kemi ne dore neve eshte  vetem nje vote ne 4 vjet,te cilen e dime shume mire se si e shperdorojme.E vetmja gje qe duhet te bejme eshte te presim te ngopen te paret e kombit dhe pastaj kur te filloje te derdhet nge tenxherja e tyre te fillojme te marrim nganjecike neve qe jemi nga poshte {dhe mundesisht duke u perleshur me njeri tjetrin}.Te me falni se kam shkruajtur ne forme te pergjithshme por mendoj se nuk u largova shume nga tema .
sa per GREKUN neve thoshim nje fjale te urte ne kohen e ENVERIT :greku grek ngelet .ju flm. per vemendjen

----------


## leci

Une kisha nje pyetje per te gjithe ju pavaresisht nga ajo qe mendoj.
Si mendoni qe do te silleshim ne shqiptaret ne qofte se do te kishin qene greket te emigronin ne vendin tone?
Nuk dua te bej polemike mos me keqkuptoni,une mbroj mendimin tim çdo njeri te vetin.
Eshte thjesht nje kuriozitet qe dua ta heq

----------


## 23qershori

Gezohem qje ka Shqipetar qje mendojne keshtu.
Ju lumt se te tera qe jan than ma perpara jan te drejta.

Mendimi im eshte se shteti i tashme shqipetar eshte i zjedhur nga kisha dhe shteti Grek prandaj mbron dhe interesat Greke qe jan me e pa shqiperin keq dhe ma keq. Puntoret shqipetar mbajn gjall economin greke dhe kjo nuk ju del ato dojne te na ofendojne dhe te na trajtojne si njerez te kategoris te fundit, por ato e din mire se nuk jena.
Tani jan duke u munuar me na asimilu sic kan bere me Arvanitasat duke perdore metoda te ulta si "fshesat", duke na detyruar mos me diftu kombesin Shqipetare.
Shqipetaret e shkrejte per mos  me ra victima te kti dhoj rracismit, ndryshojne emrat, drysojne fen, dhe bejne se kan harruar shqip. Ato nuk jan per tu katigorizuar. Shqipetaret e Greqis po thuaj se nuk kan te drejte as me andrru per nje pun ma te mir , per shkodhe te lart ose te pakten mu trajtu si njerze te barabart nqjofse ato diftojne prjardhien.
Besoj qe kur kena me pas nje shtet pro-shqipetar dhe jo pro-grek ose pro serb athere te drejtat e tona do te mbrohen jasht shtetit si brenda shtetit.
I uroj fat dhe kurajio tan shqipetareve ne Greqi dhe nje kshidh :
HIKNI SA MA SHPEJTE!!!!

----------


## bani

hahaha...pergjigje e bukur;  megjithate do t'sugjeroja t'ja ngrije pak moralin vetes.vetem nji gjo s'kuptova ,aty ku the se <keni se kujt ti ngjani>  ,dmth kujt i ngjajm  ,jo qe ta marrin vesh te gjith se kush esht injoranti

----------


## 23qershori

albo  shume e goditur tema gjithashtu edhe reagimet e forumeseve  tema qe trajton eshte per mendimin tim numer nje qe duhet te preokupoj  cdo shqipetar

----------


## bani

Ti naten e shtype butonin                                                                per me e pagujt me lir telefonin.                                                      the do fjal si si more vesh vet                                                          e humben ashtu...,si pordha n'brek.                                                Nuk t'ka faj ty shqipria                                                                     pse koka jote i ka do brinja,                                                             the do fjal si llastiku,                                                                        e u cudit gjith selaniku.                                                                    Un po t'them se kij kujdes                                                               se jam trim e jam vesves,                                                                je shqiptar e t'du shum                                                                    se per zotin dot'kisha bo thum,                                                        e me mu ma mir mos u kruj,                                                             se m'ka lind koka n'Fush-Kruj.                                                          I them kto fjal qe ta marin vesh mbar                                              se car bohet n'FORUMINSHQIPTAR.

----------


## Calvero

Tung të gjthëve,
Pajtohem me analizën e Sydylimri. Eshtë e qartë që çdo shtet shikon interesat e veta dhe ato shtete që janë më të fuqishme mundohen të shfrytëzojnë ato që janë më të dobëta. Historia njerëzore ka qënë e tillë gjithmonë dhe nuk do të ndryshojë tani. Të njejtën gjë do të bënim edhe ne pa dyshim po të ishim në pozicion force dhe nuk do të kishim pikë mëshire për të tjerët.
	Grekët sot për sot janë më të zhvilluar dhe më të fuqishëm ekonomikisht se ne. Shto këtu dhe poshtërsinë e tyre dhe rezultati është ai që e dimë të gjithë. Pra politika greke mua nuk më çudit aspak. Ajo që më çudit është reagimi i shqipëtarëve që jetojnë atje .
	Pse or vëllezër çfarë prisnit ju që greku t'ju priste me lule dhe t'ju thoshte : Mirë se erdhët vëllezër shqipëtarë. Urdhëroni ja ku e keni punën, shtëpinë dhe gjithçka që do të kërkoni. Reagimi i tyre i keq pritej. Atë në jetë të jetëve nuk do të pranonin shqipëtarë po qe se nuk do të përfitonin prej tyre po qe se nuk do ti shfrytëzonin ata. Pse kujton njeri se grekët kanë dalë në këtë botë për të bërë sevap ?
	Tani çfarë duhet të bëjmë ne lind pyetja ? Duhet të rezistojmë dhe ta shesim lëkurën sa më shtrenjtë. E kuptoj dhe e di, sepse kam qënë në Greqi, që jeta e emigrantit është e vështirë. Por megjithatë kjo nuk e justifikon ndërrimin e emrave nga shumë shqipëtarë. Asnjë nuk të respekton nqs ti nuk respekton veten nqs ti tregohesh pa dinjitet. Dhe ndërimi i emrave për mendimin tim është mungesë dinjiteti dhe krenarie. Sido që të jetë grekët do ta marin vesh prapë që ti je shqipëtar atëhere pse ta ndërrosh emrin dhe fenë e të pagëzohesh në kishë ?
	Kur ti i tregon vendin të tjerëve atëhere të respektojnë më shumë jo nga qefi por nga frika. Qeveria jonë duhet të bëjë të njejtën gjë. Ti tregojë vendin grekëve dhe jo ti përulet sepse duke u përulur nuk fiton gjë. Nuk janë grekët ata që na mbajnë me bukë ne. Ne na mban djersa dhe gjaku jonë. Për këtë gjë duhet të jetë i ndërgjegjshëm çdo shqiptar që jeton në Greqi dhe të jetë krenar e mos të ketë turp të thotë që është shqiptar kur ta pyesin.   
	Çështjen çame duhet ta shtrojmë përpara organizatave të BE. Megjithatë edhe shumë çamë që tani janë shtetas të BE mund ta shtrojnë këtë problem individualisht përpara instancave kompetente të BE. Pse nuk e ka marë njeri nismën ? Apo presim si gjithmonë të na ndihmojë SHBA e të tjerë.
	Mendoj se i dhashë disa  përgjigje sipas mënyrës time pyetjeve që shtroi Albo kur hapi këtë temë. 

Përshëndetje 
Calvero

----------


## Erion Pali

Shkurte muhabeti "POSHTE GREKET"

----------


## bani

ti mor vlla nuk u hake as me vaj e as me uthull e un po e le shkencen se jam nevrikos tashi e po ja kercas partizance;-m'co ca fjal leht leht si bora-a thu se kur i shkru ty po t'dridhet dora.-m'thu ca llafe leht leht si bor-a thu se kur ishkru po i bje me dor.-boll jam tu u munu me ta qit bujen-po nuk paska gjo si ta myllka gojen.-m'bo gam gam ktu porsikur teneqe-mylle gojen ti moj kurv e keqe.-nuk po t'them ty vlla ,po ksaj maces time-se e kam lon gjith diten pa asnje therrime.-un tani po iki se kam dhe pun tjeter-se per ty vlla kisha bo nji veper.

----------


## DuRResaK_PlaKo

Megjithse greket ne natyren e tyre kane nje dell racizmi,kjo nuk do te thote qe ne per hir te kesaj duhe te ndrojme emrat dhe zakonet tona. Ky fenomen ka vetem nje emer injorance dhe mungese respekti ndaj vetvetes, por a nuk ishin ashtu shumica e shqipetareve ne ato kohe? Une kam 10 vite ne greqi, ne fillim, si pasoje e presionit dhe atmosveres antishqipetare qe egzistonte jam, parqitur si kroat, sepse si shqipetar nuk gjeja pune. Ndjehesha keq. Kur pas ca kohesh vendosa t'ja them te verten punedhenesit tim, pseve te tij ju pergjigja me nje pyetje " ate dite qe te kerkova pune, po te te thuja qe jam shqipetar, do me merrje?" pergjigja qe - jo. Pra u desh nje genjeshter  - i thashe - qe ty te te jepej mundesia te shikoje se ka dhe ndryshe nga ajo qe thonin mediat ne ato kohe.  Por kjo eshte nje ngjarje personale dhe nuk justifikon gafat qe kane bere dhe vazhdjne te bejne partiotet tane ne greqi.

----------


## leci

Po he o djema se na e bete gogol kte Greqine.Skane lene gje pa bere shqiptaret si ne Greqi ashtu edhe ne Itali.Askush nuk eshte fajtor per veprimet tona perveç nesh.Nuk te shan njeri kot.Si mund te ikesh ti shqiptar ti hysh tjetrit ne shtepi ne mes te nates,ti rrahesh gruan dhe femijet dhe ti kercenosh me pistolete.
Edhe pak na shajne.Nuk duhet tna vije kek fare.Keshtu e kemi bere veten.Te fillojme ti shohim te vetja jone gabimet pastaj ne shtepine e te tjereve.Edhe me shqelma tna kapin prap pak e kemi.

----------


## 23qershori

Elbasan Plako, ajo qe bere sum e drejte! Shpresoj qe nuk te heqen nka puna! 
 Nuk kuptoj se per cfare gafas e ke fjalen. Kur ti flet per gafa me vjen nder mend Pirro Dima!
Eshte e vertet qe kemi hup sum emra te mdhej se pse ato nuk diftoshin identitetin e vertet si puna e : Marko Bocarit, Kolokotronit, dhe herojve te tjere. Melina merkuri qe njaqe krenohen greket per te ka qen shqipetare, dhe te tjere.
Kishte ken sum mire qe shqipetaret te japin identitetin e vertet. Une per vete kam qen ne aty 11. Vitin e fundit me kan thirre ne drejtori 6 here bashke me shqipetar te tjere qe te me bejne 5 puetjet clasike: Pri ka je? Cfare gjuhet flisni ne shtepi? Mos ke prejardhje Greke? A te duket greqia vendi ma i bukur ne bot? A keni pas se cka me hanger kur keni ken ne shqiperi?    
Besoj qe nuk eshte hera e pare qe i shef keto puetje!
si un si ti kemi pasur fat ca tjere jan nisur direct ne kakavi!

persendetje

----------

